# Текст в Macromedia Flash

## Vadimka

Доброе время суток!

Суть проблемы: установленный Macromedia Flash Player - (emerge netscape-flash) не показывает текст, например, и в окошке settings ни одной настройки с текстом. Это не зависит от браузера, и в опере7.21 и в конкуероре картина таже  самая. Также kghostview pdf не показывает совсем (это говорит о том, что, что-то неправильно). Необходимые флэшу tt и urw шрифты установлены и "выдаются" на 7100 порт xfs сервером. /KDE 3.1.4 ядро 2.4.23_pre8-gss/

Подскажите пожалуйста, что, где можно настроить, что пересобрать.

Заранее благодарен.

----------

